# Грыжа



## Анетт. (6 Янв 2019)

Добрый вечер!по мрт-дорзальная правосторонняя грыжа диска с 5-с 6 размером 0,4 см.компремирующая дуральный мешок, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковых отверстия с обеих сторон с их сужением.саггитальный размер позвоночного канала на этом уровне 0,9 см.просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне грыжи.краевые заострения тел позвонков.прошла курс лечения витаксон,тексаред,карбомазепин,фастум гель,массаж,ксефокам,мидокалм.обратилась с жалобами на длительную сильную головную боль в затылке,не проходящую от обезболивающих,боль в шее,онемение и чувства покалывания на теле,периодические  боли в плечах.после лечения состояние не улучшилось. Присоединилась сильная слабость в левой руке,умеренная слабость в правой руке.головная боль снимается немного мочегонными препаратами.стало давить на сердце.невролог сказал что головная боль не может быть от грыжи на этих позвонках,да и грыжи такие у каждого второго оперировать никто не будет.как быть?как лечиться?при выполнении гимнастики которую назначил невролог в руках слабость проявляется ещё сильнее.


----------



## Анетт. (6 Янв 2019)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2019)

Слабость в руке.
А рефлексы нарушены? Онемение есть? ЭНМГ подтверждает?


----------



## Анетт. (7 Янв 2019)

Прошу прощения какие именно рефлексы?что такое энмг?онемение и чувство прокалывания есть на трёх пальцах этой руки.рука ослабла прямо где-то дней за 5.сегодня уже неприятные ощущения были на пальцах правой руки.доктор что по снимкам?почему такая адская головная боль которую никакое обезболивающее не снимает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2019)

Почему головные боли ответить невозможно.
Нет обследования.
Начните с мрт. Осмотра окулиста-глазное дно. УЗИ сосудов шейного отдела с поворотами и сосудов головы.
Нам опишите головную боль. Оцените тип головной боли по опроснику доктора Гусейнова.
Осмотр невролога. Туда входит и оценка рефлексов и онемения, был ли?
Энмг оценивает проводимость по нерву.
На снимке - остеохондроз, спондилоартроз, грыжа. Выпрямление шейного лордоз, сколиоз, то есть мышцы так же могут болеть.


----------



## Eduard1223 (7 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 
1) Судя по рассказу женщина ещё не пробывала физиопроцедуры (лазер, УВТ...) можно ли уменьшить такую мелкую грыжу такими способами?
2) Спондилоатроз ведь тоже может болеть и влиять на онемения в теле? Есть ли препараты для нормализации обменных процессов в хряще?


----------



## Анетт. (7 Янв 2019)

МРТ головы есть.в заключении картина единичного очага правой правой теменной доли, вероятно дистрофического характера.снимки выложу чуть позже.так же делала МРТ головы лет 10 назад в заключении было аномалия Арнольда киари 2 ст.снимок 10 давности к сожалению не сохранился.как видите диагнозы разнятся.у невропатолога была никто никакие рефлексы не проверял,он сказал ну да ну слабость в руках так бывает при грыже.назначил очередной вагон таблеток и все.осенью делала УЗИ сосудов шеи заключение- непрямолинейность хода интравертебральных сегментов позвоночных артерий обусловленная остеохондрозом шейного отдела позвоночника.малый диаметр левой позвоночной артерии.к окулисту запись расписана на 2 месяца вперёд.

Я бы рада попробывать и лазер и ещё что то.но городок маленький ни так много возможностей для обследования и лечения в нем.по возможности ездием в город Саранск столицу нашей республики.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2019)

http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-s-poleznymi-sovetami-11#ccat
Теперь опросник по типу головной боли.
Пройти,оценить и нам результат.


----------



## Анетт. (7 Янв 2019)

По опроснику вышло мигрень и почти рядом головная боль напряжения.сегодня утром появилось неприятное ощущение в левой ноге так же слабость,и чувство покалывания в пальцах ноги,икроножная мышца как будто я её пересидела.боюсь парализует пока попадешь на приём к нейрохирургу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2019)

То есть, мигрень.
Значит, надо пробовать лечиться от мигрени.
В городе есть врач, который занимается головными болями, обычно это невролог.

Тему про показания к операции нашли?


----------



## Анетт. (7 Янв 2019)

Нет не искала.в рекомендациях мрт было написано консультация невролога и нейрохирурга.невролога посетила. Может к нейрохирургу и не стоит ехать доктор?последнее что назначил невролог диакарб,мовалис,ницерголин это поможет моей голове?боль не проходит по пол года.ложусь и встаю с ней.

Не могу найти такую тему.не оставите ссылку доктор?с головой ладно разобрались будем лечить мигрень.а с позвоночником  что делать?как лечиться? ЛФК? В каком направлении двигаться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2019)

http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12#ccat
Вот тут. Начинайте с 3 и 5


----------



## Анетт. (7 Янв 2019)

Спасибо доктор!но там ничего конкретного про упражнения для позвоночника я не нашла.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2019)

Там и нет.
Это о том как лечить.
А если посмотреть по сторонам, то:
Это интересно. Полезные советы.


----------



## Анетт. (7 Янв 2019)

Это все понятно. Если можно дайте конкретную ссылочку на упражнения при моей грыже в шее.

А то в советах и многочисленной информации я уже запуталась.вроде пытаешься как бы не лежать и что то делать для себя,но что то лучше не становится.

И хочется все таки работать а не лежать на диване с защемлением то в пояснице,то в шее и ещё постоянно трещащей башкой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2019)

Голова не от шеи.
Скорее голова от мигрени.

http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
5 позиция. Пробуйте.
Лучше разбираться со специалистом.
Самому всегда трудно разбираться, но если нет специалиста, то придётся. Наберитесь терпения.


----------



## Анетт. (7 Янв 2019)

Спасибо большое доктор! будем пробывать! с рождеством вас!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2019)

@Анетт., второй день празднуем.
Превратился в пресс-папье!
Завтра голод!


----------



## Анетт. (7 Янв 2019)

Так это же хорошо!значит все в порядке поэтому и праздновать охота!


----------

